# deprofundis ultimate statement Luzzasco Luzzachi & Gesualdo music corelation paralel



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Both of them know each other well , friends, like the great Pomponio Nenna who might as well teach Geasualdo acording to mythos (we dont know),Gesuaalddo was very impress by luzzaschi music that , they supposely wrote madrigals togheter or share there finding ,mussic ect..
> 
> For me im re-discovering Luzzachi , he a formidable , instrumentalists keyboard player and great polyphonist,(i.e madrigals, motets).he is to be re-discover if you like Gesualdo chance are you would like Luzzachi, but Gesuaaldo music darker , while the affored mention composer mister Luzzasco is sunnier in is vision of life has i read and recalled.
> 
> Have a nice days, folks :tiphat:


----------

